# Business student seeking advice for work visa



## PEO (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi friends, 
First of all appreciate the team who are maintaining this useful site. Ok this is my situation.i came over NZ as a student in last September to study Post graduate diploma in business administration in AIS st Helens. My original background is IT :ranger: and I have more than five years of experience in software development industry. I would like to work in New Zealand as a software engineer and that job in their long short skill list. My question is do I need to get a manager level position in here or can I work as a software engineer. My course level is level 8. Please advice and appreciate any comments. 

regards,
PEO


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

PEO said:


> Hi friends,
> First of all appreciate the team who are maintaining this useful site. Ok this is my situation.i came over NZ as a student in last September to study Post graduate diploma in business administration in AIS st Helens. My original background is IT :ranger: and I have more than five years of experience in software development industry. I would like to work in New Zealand as a software engineer and that job in their long short skill list. My question is do I need to get a manager level position in here or can I work as a software engineer. My course level is level 8. Please advice and appreciate any comments.
> 
> regards,
> PEO


I think as long as you get a job, then you'd be OK. Try filling in the points indicator on Immigration New Zealand - as long as you answer the questions as they are asked it tends to be fairly accurate.


----------



## PEO (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi topcat,
Appreciate your quick response. I am not sure as I mentioned on my question if get a job Ias Software Engineer would be able to get the work permit for two years. But I am studding business administration. Sorry to ask this again and again because I need to clear my mind, hope you can understand my situation. 

regards,
PEO


----------

